# Le petit "+" devant le montant d'une appli



## Shyrka (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Savez vous à quoi correspond le petit "+" devant le montant d'une appli dans l'Apple Store Appli ?

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (20 Septembre 2010)

C'est pour symboliser qu'elle est compatible avec l'iPhone et l'iPad.


----------



## Shyrka (20 Septembre 2010)

Merci.


----------

